# [Testbericht] Sennheiser PC 360



## Rex_800 (8. Juli 2010)

Testbericht: *Sennheiser PC 360*



 
Das PC 360 ist das neuste HighEnd Gaming Headset von Sennheiser. Im Vergleich zum Vorgänger PC 350 wurden nun einige Neuerungen eingebracht.   
​ 
Hinweis: Das Sennheiser PC 360 wurde in Verbindung mit einer Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro Series getestet. In der Geräteeinstellung der Creative-Konsole ist das angeschlossene Gerät als Kopfhörer eingestellt.​ 

*Technische Daten*​

Tragestil: Headband
Kabellänge: 3 m
Anschlußstecker: 2 x 3.5 mm Klinkenstecker
Gewicht: 300 g
*Kopfhörer*​
Audioübertragungsbereich: 15 - 28,000 Hz
Impedanz:  50 Ω
Schalldruckpegel bei 1kHz: 112  dB
*Mikrofon*​
Audioübertragungsbereich: 50 - 16,000 Hz
Richtcharakteristik:  Noise canceling
Impedanz: 2 kΩ
Empfindlichkeit n. 121  TR 9-5: -38 dBV/Pa


 
Als erstes fällt einem sofort die stilvolle Verpackung ins Auge, welche schon allein auf ein qualitativ hochwertiges Produkt schließen lässt. Sie fasst die wichtigsten Informationen kurz und genau zusammen. Das Auspacken des PC 360 gestaltet sich äußerst leicht und ist nach wenigen Schritten erledigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*

Design*


Abgesehen von den technischen Details kann das Headset auch durch sein sehr stylisches Aussehen punkten. Es ist in einem matten und eleganten Schwarz gehalten, wobei die Ohrmuscheln eine Mesh-Struktur besitzen durch die das Sennheiser Logo erkennbar ist. Auf dem Kopfband befindet sich das größte Logo, welches zusammen mit der Aufschrift „PC 360 G4ME“ an jeweils beiden Seiten, einen stimmigen Gesamteindruck hinterlässt.  Die gesamte Konstruktion ist sehr robust gestaltet und ist somit bestens für Langzeitbenutzung ausgelegt. Auch die einwandfreie Verarbeitung lässt keine Wünsche offen.                                                                                                                                                 Das offene Design überzeugt auf ganzer Linie. Es bringt gegenüber der geschlossenen Bauweise einige Vorteile mit sich. Zum einen versteht man sich selbst noch, und wichtige Umgebungsgeräusche wie z.B. Telefon oder Hausklingel können noch gehört werden, zum anderen sorgt die permanente Luftzufuhr für einen kühlen Kopf auch bei längerem Tragen.                                                                                                              




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 

In Sachen Bedienbarkeit setzt das PC 360 neue Maßstäbe, so wurde z.B. die Lautstärkeregelung an der rechten Ohrmuschel platziert. Was anfangs noch recht ungewohnt erscheint, stellt sich nach kurzer Zeit als äußerst praktisch und komfortabel heraus. Die Lautstärke lässt sich dadurch bequem einstellen, ohne dabei lange nach einer Kabelfernbedienung suchen zu müssen.                                   Auch das Mikrofon weiß zu überzeugen, durch einfaches hochklappen des Mikrofonarms ist man stummgeschaltet. Das im Mikrofonarm integrierte, gummibeschichtete Element ermöglicht eine flexible Einstellung des Mikrofones an die gewünschte Position. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Dank der innovativen Bedienung, sowie dem erstklassigen Design wurde es 2010 mit dem „red dot design award“ ausgezeichnet.

* *
*
*Tragekomfort*


Der Tragekomfort ist sehr gut.                                                                                                                                                        
Beim ersten Aufsetzen bemerkt man sofort wie leicht das PC 360 doch ist, da es ein Gewicht von nur 300g besitzt. Es ist kaum zu spüren, was als sehr angenehm empfunden wird.                      Beide Ohrmuscheln fallen sehr groß aus, umschließen die Ohren komplett und eignen sich damit bestens für jedes Ohr. Sowohl die Ohrmuscheln als auch das Kopfband sind mit einem weichen, stoffbezogenen Ohrpolster ausgekleidet, welches das PC 360 besonders bequem macht. Der Kopfbügel ist verstellbar, womit es sich optimal auf die jeweilige Kopfform anpassen lässt. Auffallend ist auch der ausgesprochen gute Sitz, welcher das Headset auch bei schnelleren Kopfbewegungen nicht verrutschen lässt und somit genau den richtigen Halt gewährleistet. Aber den Kopf dennoch nicht mit einem unangenehmen Druck belastet. Auch nach mehreren Stunden konnte  kein Druck oder andere unangenehme Begleiterscheinungen festgestellt werden. Damit eignet es sich bestens für LANs oder lange Gaming Sessions. Das offene Design, welches für eine ausreichende Belüftung sorgt unterstreicht den hervorragenden Tragekomfort. 
                                                                                                     Kurz gesagt sitzt es wie angegossen und ist durch die weiche XXL-Polsterung  wirklich super bequem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Klang*


Beim Klang zeigt sich die Klasse des PC 360, da es eine überragende Klangqualität bietet, die seines gleichen sucht.                                                                                                                                                           Die Musikwiedergabe überzeugt vor allem durch hohe Detailwiedergabe im Hoch-, Mittel- und Tieftonbereich, sowie durch den dynamischen und kraftvollen Bass. Der HiFi-Stereosound ist außerordentlich gut gelungen und selbst bei höheren Lautstärken wird die ausgezeichnete Akustik nicht getrübt. Durch diese Eigenschaften eignet es sich auch zudem wunderbar, um Filme in höchster Klangqualität zu genießen.                                                                                                                                                                Spieler kommen ebenfalls voll auf ihre Kosten.  „Designed for your G4ME“ – diese Aussage bestätigt sich schon nach wenigen Minuten im Spiel, denn man fühlt sich förmlich ins Geschehen hineingezogen. Eine klare und präzise Ortung der Gegner ist ebenso ohne Probleme möglich, wie das Heraushören kleiner Details im Spiel, was somit einen entscheidenden Vorteil schafft. Dies wurde mit mehreren aktuellen, sowie auch älteren Spielen getestet und bestätigte sich immer wieder.                                                                                                                    


*

Kommunikation*


Für eine kristallklare Sprachübertragung sorgt das ausgezeichnete Mikrofon, welches durch Noise Cancelling störende Umgebungsgeräusche reduziert und so die Klarheit garantiert. Zum Testen wurden mehrere Voice Programme wie Mumble, Teamspeak, Ventrilo und Skype als auch mehrere Testpersonen mit einbezogen. Das Mikrofon garantiert eine absolut zuverlässige Sprachübertragung in höchster Qualität, was mehrfach von verschiedenen Personen bestätigt wurde. Besonders im professionellen Gaming ist die schnelle und störungsfreie Kommunikation mit den Mitspielern sehr wichtig und genau das ermöglicht das PC 360.

*

Kritik*


Der Preis von ca. 160€ ist noch zu hoch        ( Sennheiser PC 360 (504122) Preisvergleich bei  Geizhals.at Deutschland )
​*
Fazit*

Sennheiser hat mit diesem Produkt alles richtig gemacht um sowohl Gamer, als auch Leute die großen Wert auf ein stimmiges Gesamtpaket legen, zufrieden zu stellen.                                  Abschließend kann man sagen, dass sich das PC 360 an professionelle Gamer richtet, sich aber als echter Allrounder für jedermann herausstellt.

*


Persönliche Meinung*


Ich kann das neue Sennheiser PC 360 wirklich nur jedem sehr ans Herz legen, der Wert auf hohen Tragekomfort, sehr gute Klangeigenschaften, kristallklare Sprachübertragung und leichte Bedienbarkeit legt. Jeder der gerne spielt, Musik hört oder längere Zeit am Tag auf ein Headset angewiesen ist kann hier ohne Bedenken zugreifen. Es lohnt sich wirklich auf das PC 360 HighEnd Headset zu setzen, denn schon nach kurzer Zeit werdet ihr die vielen Vorteile nicht mehr missen wollen. Für mich ist es ganz klar und mit Abstand das beste Headset, das es auf dem Markt gibt. 
Von mir gibt es eine  uneingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung.
Respekt Sennheiser, die Überarbeitung des PC 350 und die vielen Neuerungen haben sich gelohnt!  Das Sennheiser PC 360 ist das Headset, das ich mir schon immer gewünscht habe.

​


----------



## oxoViperoxo (8. Juli 2010)

Sennheiser PC 360 (504122) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Naja, ob ich 150,-€ für nen Headset ausgeben würde. Habe das Sennheiser PC 161 und bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. Juli 2010)

Sehr schöner Testbericht!  hoffentlich wir der zum Sticky gemacht! Am besten fragst du da mal bei einem Mod an.

Einziger Kritikpunkt meinerseits:

Die Bilder....sind sicher nicht von dir selbst gemacht, daher fehlen auf jeden Fall Quellen-Angaben, sonst ist das Urheberrechtsverletzung.
Eigene Fotos machen sich bei solchen Reviews aber immer besser um das Produkt auch optisch vorzustellen, denn Werbefotos entsprechen nicht immer (eigtl. ziemlich oft) nicht der Realtität.
Wenn du also wenigstens eine Digital-Kamera hast würde ich sehr empfehlen, deinen wirklich sehr gelungenen Test noch mit eigenen Produkt-Fotos zu unterstützen.


----------



## Pravasi (8. Juli 2010)

Sorry.
Ich tue deine Mühe durchaus anerkennen,ganz klar.
Aber der "Test" trieft nur so vor Fanboygesülze. 
Ich kann da nicht im geringsten eine Kompetenz des Testers erkennen da eigentlich nur subjektiv berichtet wird. Liest sich wie von der Homepage des Herstellers.
Nimm doch mal Bezug auf andere(welche?)Headsets und erkläre warum das Teil diesen überlegen ist.
Was gut aussieht ist halt auch einfach Geschmacksache.
Und "das Beste auf dem Markt"...Warum?-Besser als...?
Und einen wesentlichen Punkt,die Ortung, behandelst du doch glatt in 2! Sätzen.
Ein "überragender Klang in höchster Qualität"-Headset bleibt Headset,da hast du noch nicht viel gehört anscheinend wenn du so schnell mit solchen Atributen um dich wirfst.
Gegen Lobeshymnen,meinetwegen auch unreflektiert,auf sein neues Spielzeug spricht bestimmt nichts. Aber ein "Test" sollte sich schon durch etwas mehr Substanz auszeichnen.

Nochmal Sorry.
Aber ist mir einfach zu flach.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (8. Juli 2010)

Hi, 
die Gestaltung des Reviews -> sprich das gesamte Layout, sowie Satzaufbau und Struktur sind wirklich gut. Inhaltlich ist es jedoch ziemlich unkritisch. Da fehlen mir die Schwächen des Geräts.
Dennoch Begrüße ich den Einsatz, den du mit diesem Review gezeigt hast. 
LG


----------



## Rex_800 (8. Juli 2010)

@ a_fire_inside_1988: Die Bilder habe ich nach Anfrage vom Hersteller selbst zugeschickt bekommen und darf sie für den Test hier verwenden. 





Pravasi schrieb:


> Ich kann da nicht im geringsten eine Kompetenz des Testers erkennen da eigentlich nur subjektiv berichtet wird.



In gewisser Hinsicht ist so ein Test immer subjektiv, da z.B. der Klang von jedem Menschen anders wahrgenommen wird, sowie auch der Tragekomfort. Und über das Aussehen/Design lässt sich ja, wie du erwähnst, streiten.



Pravasi schrieb:


> Nimm doch mal Bezug auf andere(welche?)Headsets und erkläre warum das Teil diesen überlegen ist.



Ich wollte keinen großen Headset Vergleich schreiben, sondern lediglich einen Test zum PC 360.



Pravasi schrieb:


> Und einen wesentlichen Punkt,die Ortung, behandelst du doch glatt in 2! Sätzen.



Ich hoffe du kannst mir da auf die Sprünge helfen, was du sonst noch so zum Thema "Ortung" erwartest.



Pravasi schrieb:


> Ein "überragender Klang in höchster Qualität"-Headset bleibt Headset,da hast du noch nicht viel gehört anscheinend wenn du so schnell mit solchen Atributen um dich wirfst.



Was meinst du denn mit "Headset bleibt Headset" ? Meinst du damit vielleicht, das ein Headset keinen überragenden Klang besitzen kann?
Falls du hier auf Kopfhörer anspielst, wäre das ein wirklich ungeeigneter Vergleich. 




Pravasi schrieb:


> Aber ein "Test" sollte sich schon durch etwas mehr Substanz auszeichnen.



Da das mein erster Test ist, bin ich sehr froh über jeden guten Rat.
Aber kannst du mir vielleicht mal ein Beispiel geben, was für dich "mehr Substanz" ist? Am besten ein Testbericht von dir selbst (vorausgesetzt du hast sowas), an dem ich sofort "mehr Substanz" erkenne.

Damit wollte ich jetzt keine große Diskussion mit dir starten, also schreib mir doch per PM wenn ich was falsch verstanden habe.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. Juli 2010)

> @ a_fire_inside_1988: Die Bilder habe ich nach Anfrage vom Hersteller selbst zugeschickt bekommen und darf sie für den Test hier verwenden.


Ein Hinweis darüber in einer Fußnote wäre noch ganz hilfreich 

Und abgesehen davon fände ich eigene Fotos trotzdem besser, da Werbe-Fotos nicht die Realität zeigen.


----------



## Whitey (8. Juli 2010)

@Rex_800

Sehr schöner Test, freut mich das es mal jemand übers Herz gebracht hat einen kurzen Test über das Sennheiser PC 360 zuschreiben, ich habe das Headset übrigens auch mit exakt der selben Soundkarte, ich finde es zudem gut das der Test kurz und bündig ist, es wird alles gesagt.

@Pravasi 

langsam gehst du mir auf den Geist mit deinen dauernden kritiken gegen PCGH und andere Forenmitglieder, wieviele Tests hast du den schon geschrieben mit deinen 350 Posts, und hier ist jemand der hat nichtmal 20 Posts und versucht sich wirklich vorbildlich in dieses Forum zuintegieren, da kann es schon mal sein das ein Test nicht perfekt ist.

Mal abgesehen davon hat PCGH bei ihrem Test in der aktuellen Print auch keinen Minuspunkt gegeben, klanglich ist es direkt auf platz 2 nach dem Beyerdyamic MMX 300, zudem war der Kurztest von PCGH kürzer als dieser hier(soll keine Kritik an PCGH sein  Test war super), aber warsch. gehst du nichtmal auf den PCGH Test ein bzw. nimmst ihn nicht für Voll. 

Ps: Ich glaube du wärst in einem HIFI Forum besser aufgehoben wo nur Beyerdynamic und Professionelle Studiokopfhörer getestet werden.


----------



## Pravasi (8. Juli 2010)

@weissi
Ich war gespannt wie lange du diesmal dafür brauchen würdest...

@Rex
Es sind hier im Sticker einige Test gepostet die wirklich sehr schön und substanziel sind.
 Diese als Masstab herranzuziehen wäre vieleicht übertrieben,aber als Inspiration sehr zu empfehlen,denke ich mal.
Ich finde deinen Test tatsächlich sehr schön und ansprechend verpackt, aber inhaltlich,wie schon gesagt,flach.
Im grossen und ganzen steht da nämlich nur:Ich habe hier IRGENDWIE das Headset getestet und das wurde mir IRGENDWIE bestätigt.
Da bleiben mir nur Fragezeichen.
In einem "korrekten" Test werden die genauen Testbedingungen möglichst transparent dargestellt. Ein "ich habe getestet und alles ist super" mag möglicherweise tatsächlich die Essenz des ganzen richtig wiedergeben,allerdings erschliesst sich dann wohl Niemanden die Grundlage dieser Schlussfolgerungen...

Ob es tatsächlich so ist weiss ich nicht,aber die Erlaubnis des Herstellers seine Fotos hier für den Test zu verwenden bestärkt mich in dem Gefühl es hier mit einer verkappten Herstellerwerbung zu tun zu haben. So liest es sich für mich nun mal.
Wenn ich z.B.auf die Lobhudelein von Pockerclock oder Devil x in ihren Tests schaue,habe ich diesen Eindruck dort zu keinem Zeitpunkt gehabt. Eben weil sie den Leser an dem Test in ihrer Darstellung teilhaben lassen und ihn nicht ausschliesslich mehr oder weniger mit einen wie auch immer zu Stande gekommenen,nicht nachvollziehbaren Ergebnis abspeisen.

Sind wieder mal harte Worte,weiss ich.
Aber geht mir hier nicht um ein Anti-Threadersteller-Posting!

Deswegen auch:
LG 
Pravasi


----------



## Whitey (8. Juli 2010)

Pravasi schrieb:


> @weissi
> Ich war gespannt wie lange du diesmal dafür brauchen würdest...



Sorry, wenn es so rüberkommt als hätte ich persönlich was gegen dich, so ist es nämlich nicht, nur das problem ist all deine Kritik ist eigentlich immer negativ, egal gegen wen du Kritik übst ich hab bisher noch nie von dir gelesen "oh, der Test ist super" oder ähnliches, das finde ich schade.


----------



## Pravasi (8. Juli 2010)

Verallgemeinerungsquatsch.
Lies dich durch meine Postings durch und ändere deine Meinung.


----------



## Berky (10. Juli 2010)

Pravasi schrieb:


> ...bestärkt mich in dem Gefühl es hier mit einer verkappten Herstellerwerbung zu tun zu haben...


 
Das tut es bei mir auch.

Auch wenn es so ist, ist die Werbung gut gelungen und ich werd sie mir bald auch Kaufen.


----------

